# Need help



## amckernon1028 (Apr 14, 2009)

I just purchased a Throttle body pipe from EJ and Devils 0wn meth kit. I am wondering about settings and how to set the controller. I am going to run the APR race file so what do I do from here?
Also am I going to mess up my drive by wire electronics with a meth kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Which kit did you get? Also MAF based or MAP?


----------

